# There is a little build up of salt at bottom of tank



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

Is that a bad thing and how long till it completely dissolves?


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

Are you Stiring it up in a Bucket before you put it in the Tank?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like you just dose the salt directly to the tank. Do not do this, it is extremely dangerous.

Ensure it is dissolved in water completely before adding.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

If this is a new tank, bare yet except for water and salt, it won't hurt anything. When setting up a new tank its a good idea to run filter and powerheads to help stir the salt, that helps it to dissolve faster and more completely. 

If this is an existing tank containing animals, siphon out the salt build up asap, and then check spg/salinity in the tank. Always mix saltwater in another container before adding it to your tank during water changes. This is called "premixing" and is vitally important. An appropriate sized powerhead in a bucket or large garbage can, left to mix for at least 48 hrs should read an accurate salinity.


----------

